# Skipping 2009



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Well after a while of deliberating I've decided to take this year off from haunting! It was a tough decision, I weighed my options, and it works out best this way.

In case you don't remember, I'm 18 and I create, build, manage, and act in The Black Woods on Long Island in NY every year! It's a part of the Spooky Walk, which is the largest and most popular haunt on LI. We've been running an exhibit in it since 2005, getting bigger each year. If you haven't seen the video series called "Creating The Black Woods" that we've done since 2007, click here and search for the videos!

However this year is different. I just graduated High School in June, so not only am I starting college in the fall, but most of my team of actors are leaving to go to college as well. I want to get situated with college and not be busy with haunt-related stuff, so my partner and I have decided to skip this year and come back full force next year!

The good thing about this is not only that I'll be able to concentrate on college (I'm going for film by the way), but I'll also be able to travel around and go to the haunts I've wanted to go to for years but couldn't due to work on our haunt! So in my opinion it all works out VERY well and it'll make us that much more excited to get back into it in 2010!

So is anyone here on HauntForum skipping this year? Or did anyone skip last year to RETURN this year? I'm curuous to see how it went for anyone who did!

Good luck to everyone this year, I look forward to seeing all of your haunts! 

Can't wait til 2010 >:]


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Tough decision! Wish you the best of luck in school and in returning to haunt!!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree, it's a tough decision. I think you're making the right one though - your education is more important. I've seen your haunt videos, and you have a real talent. I'm sure we'll be seeing much more of you in the future, both in the haunt world and the video scene.

Good luck in school!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

We'll look for you in 2010 - Sounds like you're making a sound choice!
I msut say I am abit jealous because its true as a haunter you don't get to go out and see too many other haunts during the season itself!
That is something I'd like to do this year but I doubt it!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I've thought about taking a year off for the past couple years but when it came down to it, I never thought I could do it. I live and breathe this stuff so there's no way I could make it a whole year!

However, good luck to you and with your new ventures. Hopefully you'll make your way back into the Halloween swing.
.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you've made the right choice. You'll have the opportunity to rest & rejuvenate (expect for that college classes and studying thing), see other haunts, and start the next year with fresh energy and ideas.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Eric, I hope school goes well for you. I know you will miss the haunt this year, but I am also sure you will have so much fun seeing other haunts. I also miss doing that. And think of all the stress that would have been directed at haunting that can now be directed at school. LOL Hope you have a great year. Still looking forward to seeing your comments on here, especially if you come across some great haunts. Take lots of notes.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Smart move on you making College number one at this time you should have many years left for Halloween and improving what you have.


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

*Good luck!*

Wish you the best


----------



## jimf (Jan 4, 2009)

Didn't skip Halloween but I did skip Christmas There was to much going on, they will miss you but they will understand . Good luck in school


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Do both. We all work our jobs then build and design in our spare time; sometimes as little as 10 minutes on a given day. Don't give up on things you enjoy. best of luck with school!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I always skip every other year...Works out great for us....I get a break from my obsessive prop building, and it insures that all my guest are excited to come back to the haunt/party because they don't see the same old people and props every year after year...
So I say take the time off and come back strong when your ready..


----------

